# buying on-line



## oldcountry310 (Jun 12, 2007)

Where is the best place on-line for us " North of 49ers" to buy new or used acoustics.(or am I allowed to ask that here?)


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2007)

I have a 12th Fret bias: http://www.12fret.com/used/


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

*mail order bride?*

I've always felt that, with the exception of inexpensive not much to choose from guitars, a mail order guitar was like a mail order bride: you can see the picture and read the description, but until you can hold her in your arms and taste her cooking you don't know what you're getting!


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

*New*
http://lamusic.ca
http://stevesmusic.com

*Used*
http://songbirdmusic.com

Class Axe will also ship I believe... they're local for me, great to deal with.


----------



## mountainmerle (Jun 28, 2007)

*I like Ebay*

I've had great luck with Ebay but its best to know what you are looking for. Shipping within Canada is quite reasonable. Coming across that border can be brutal. I've ended up paying hefty dues at the border for brokerage and duties.
The 12thfret is great if you are looking for higher end stuff. I recommend coolguitars.ca they are in Kingston, Ontario.

Good Luck


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Folkway Music in Guelph sells online too. I am not sure if they sell everything they stock through the site, or just used stuff. It's a great store though. http://www.folkwaymusic.com


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

jroberts said:


> Check out Guitar Adoptions. They have a small but very high-quality selection. Make sure you sign up for their mailing list. They have specials from time to time that involve some fairly steep discounts, and you'll only know about them if you're on the mailing list.


I look overthere and there's a lot of nice guitars, did they are based in Canada? 'Cause I'm not into U.S. buying and shipping! Too long and cost a lot for nothing!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Ok, but you don't have any problems with the borders? The last and only time I bought something in the US it's was a big mess and I was only a couple of DVD! It's cost me like 50 bucks more for my order! 
But the guitars are so tempting maybe I will make peace with my old ghosts!


----------



## gpower (May 12, 2006)

I've had really good luck buying guitars through eBay. Even factoring the few times I got dinged with duty and taxes, I came away with a better deal than I could find elsewhere. I've always researched the sellers, and asked for extra pics(neck straightness and set being very important).


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

*Try "The Acoustic Guitar" in Calgary for internet guitars*

Try: The Acoustic Guitar in Calgary for high end guitars


----------

